# Turbo plane vs Holey Galahad?



## ShawnSpencer

I'm looking for a disc to do seat scooping and some general blending. I have no experience power carving. I'm looking for some opinions on each on and some pros and cons. The turbo plane looks awesome but, seems a lil aggressive for blending. I am also open to other product suggestions.


----------



## Hammerthumb

I believe Monte Pittman has experience with a few different types. PM him and ask.


----------



## SASmith

I use the dish wheel from here.
I also use flap wheels in 40 and 80 grit on the grinder before I switch to the dual mode bosch sander. I have a few different interface pads for the bosch. The softest pad for the ROS helps to ease all the transitions.


----------



## ShawnSpencer

I def need to pick up a soft pad for my sander and some flap wheels. I'm starting to lean towards the Galahad or Kutzall. I can almost get a round and a flat for the price of one turbo plane. That turbo plane just looks so dang cool.


----------



## nashley

I used this carbide wheel from harbor freight to scoop the seats for 8 dining chairs that I just recently finished. It does an excellent job of removing material and doesn't clog at all. And, after finishing all 8 seats, I didn't notice any wear on the carbide at all. I started smoothing with the harbor freight grinder flap wheels but didn't like the results. I got burn marks and the material was removed too quickly to be able to do fine smoothing work. I switched to using a flexible rubber disc (also from harbor freight) and slapped on some adhesive backed sandpaper. I chucked it up in my corded drill and went to town. It worked really well.

They're both very inexpensive, too.

Carbide Wheel: http://www.harborfreight.com/4-1-2-half-inch-carbide-cup-wheel-66613.html
Flexible Rubber Disc: http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/sanding-accessories/4-in-disc-holder-with-14-in-shank-69798.html

Regards,

Here are my results, just for reference…


----------



## NicHartman

I recently bought the King Arthur Tools Lancelot, which is as simple as they come, and cheaper than both of those two options by quite a bit. I immediately took it out for practice on a big block of slightly spalted elm (maybe, that's just my father's guess) and freehanded a sort of seat like shape (that's why I bought it) and it seemed to remove material at a fine enough pace, It wasn't particularly slow, and the finish is decent once you figure out your optimum angles, pressure, speeds and such. I had mine figured out within 20 minutes, and it doesn't pull too much with gentle use. Just another option too look at if you're not all set on the carbide. I think any of them will serve your purpose, it's more a matter of how deep your pockets are and how much you'll actually use them. One quick warning, keep your wits about you no matter which offering you take, as these things are some of the more questionably safe tools I've seen. I didn't have any problems, but I was very cautious from the start, I read enough horror stories.


----------

